# Got skins?



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking for skins to go with my Volkl Gotama/Marker Baron setup.  I was looking at the following two pairs.  Should I be looking at other manufacturers or models?  The Gotama's dimensions are 133-105-124.  I'm guessing I should be looking for skins that are 100mm.

*Ascension*







http://www.backcountry.com/store/BLD0787/Black-Diamond-Ascension-Nylon-STS-Skins.html

*GlideLite*






http://www.backcountry.com/store/BLD0794/Black-Diamond-GlideLite-Nylon-STS-Skins.html


----------



## mondeo (Feb 18, 2009)

Look for 130s, then trim to fit the Gotamas.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Look for 130s, then trim to fit the Gotamas.



I follow you.  The skin is 130mm wide and you trim it out for the side cut of the ski.  The guy at Backcountry.com suggested 100mm so that I would have 2.5mm uncovered on each side underfoot and not have to cut anything.  But if I go with 100mm wide those tips and tails will have even less skin coverage....


----------



## BigJay (Feb 18, 2009)

I would suggest going for the 120mm. Normally you take the width of the skins to be as wide as the tip of your skis (133mm in your case). You ski is 100mm at the waist... and with 120mm you'll be plenty wide enough and won't have to trim too much.

Between the 2 sets of skins, i'd go with the glidelight... They're lighter... That's the only difference... grip is the same... tips and tails as well.

So according to "what they say at BD", you need 130mm... but 120mm will work perfectly and you'll save a few bucks... 100mm will definately be too small... You won't get as much grip on steeper slopes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

BigJay said:


> I would suggest going for the 120mm. Normally you take the width of the skins to be as wide as the tip of your skis (133mm in your case). You ski is 100mm at the waist... and with 120mm you'll be plenty wide enough and won't have to trim too much.
> 
> Between the 2 sets of skins, i'd go with the glidelight... They're lighter... That's the only difference... grip is the same... tips and tails as well.
> 
> ...



Very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd echo what other folks have said.  I have a pair of glidelites and really like them, although I don't have much to compare them to.  Other friends have G3s and like those as well.  100mm is definitely to small.  120 is probably just about right.  When I cut mine to fit you essentially leave the metal edge showing on the base of the ski and have the skin cover as much of the rest of the ski base as possible.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2009)

Full coverage on those skins! Go for the 130, you won't be sorry. You should add G3s into your mix and go with whatever you find cheapest between the three options. Apparently, G3 now has a new tool (as opposed to the letter opener tool) that makes cutting near mindless. I have G3 and have no complaints. For years they were too sticky. Now they don't stick enough but that is my fault and just general use. Really surprised a backcountry sales rep would suggest anything less than 120 for your ski. Its not that much difference in price for one size bigger. The more coverage, the less slipping. Trust me, slipping SUUUUCKS.


----------



## BigJay (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's one more tip... take a ruler and measure where your ski actually measures 120mm BETWEEN the edges... That is the maximum coverage you'll get with the 120mm skins... That 120mm shouln't be more then 2-2.5in after the contact point of the ski with the snow... That being said, you'll know if the 120mm are too narrow... of course, the easy choice is too go for the bigger ones and just trim whatever the excess is... based on that, you could even take the 140mm!

Don't want to contradict RiverCoil... Just that when i trimmed my gf's skins, i realise that you trim a lot of material by picking "the right size according to the BD guys"...

As far as G3 is concerned, i have no experience with them!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm more backward then backcountry, so don't know too much. But here's another site that looks like it may have some interesting buys. When looking at the skins use the drop down for different sizes: http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/p...ial&Nty=1&Ntt=skins&Go.x=26&Go.y=19&Go=submit


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

andyzee said:


> I'm more backward then backcountry, so don't know too much. But here's another site that looks like it may have some interesting buys. When looking at the skins use the drop down for different sizes: http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/p...ial&Nty=1&Ntt=skins&Go.x=26&Go.y=19&Go=submit



i was checking them out earlier.  they don't have the width that i need.  but their prices are amongst the lowest I came across.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 18, 2009)

I use G3 Expeditions which I got at the tailend of last season on the Sunday River access road. As far as skins go, Black Diamond, G3 and BCA are pretty reputable brands. I have heard good things about climbingskinsdirect.com. Good and cheap. Haven't checked it out myself though. 

I agree that you need 130s for wall to wall coverage on the Goats. If you don't think you'll be skinning steep or won't be skinning much at all, then you may get away with 120s. It'll save you ten bucks. But, what the heck! You've spent this much for your skis, what's another tenner. Go for the 130.

The skins usually come with a cutting tool, cutting directions, a cheat sheet and a bag. I suggest you do your own cutting just for the learning experience.

So, when do the skis get here? I hope it's in time for this weekend's pow-fest!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 18, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> I use G3 Expeditions which I got at the tailend of last season on the Sunday River access road. As far as skins go, Black Diamond, G3 and BCA are pretty reputable brands. I have heard good things about climbingskinsdirect.com. Good and cheap. Haven't checked it out myself though.
> 
> I agree that you need 130s for wall to wall coverage on the Goats. If you don't think you'll be skinning steep or won't be skinning much at all, then you may get away with 120s. It'll save you ten bucks. But, what the heck! You've spent this much for your skis, what's another tenner. Go for the 130.
> 
> ...



No love this week.  The skis should arrive Monday or Tuesday.  Then I have to get the bindings mounted.  Hoping I get a shot at giving these pups a real test drive this season.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 19, 2009)

I use the black diamond and bought the skin to cover the entire bottom.  They are easy to trim with a sharp rasor.  
One thing I dont have that I should have is the clip for the tail end of the ski.  Its not a problem until you take them off and have to reapply them at the bottom of a shoot becasue your buddy brought you in the wrong direction.  I could not get them to stick to the ski again and had to boot pack up the shoot.  It was my fault.  Another thing I notice.  When they are dry there will be a mesh peace that goes between the skin to keep them from sticking together to much.  After you are in the field and take them off stick them directly to each other to retain the stickiness so if you have to take them out and put them back on again.

I am doing the Tamarak slides tomorrow night.  BC in the dark is a trip


----------



## BigJay (Feb 19, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I am doing the Tamarak slides tomorrow night.  BC in the dark is a trip



Night skiing to the max! Nice stuff... i don't venture out into the dark... I always carry a headlamp... but prefer not to use it!

go for the 120s!
:smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

Here you go Grassi, Tramdock has Black Diamond GlideLite Mohair/Nylon MIX STS Skin at $88 in a lot of sizes (90-120)


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Here you go Grassi, Tramdock has Black Diamond GlideLite Mohair/Nylon MIX STS Skin at $88 in a lot of sizes (90-120)


But no 130! (Wateas have a 133 shovel as well.)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Here you go Grassi, Tramdock has Black Diamond GlideLite Mohair/Nylon MIX STS Skin at $88 in a lot of sizes (90-120)



ahhh, missed 'em.  i am not going for side top side coverage.  i would be fine with the 120 if i got a good deal on them...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

They'll probably put more back up today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They'll probably put more back up today.



that is what i was thinking.  now i am going to have to stalk tramdock all day...  not that this is different from any other day.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

Just post your number up in the thread, I am sure someone will catch next time they are up and call you:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got ' em.  Thanks for the heads up Jeff.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Got ' em.  Thanks for the heads up Jeff.



Where they up again?

By next week you won't need lift service anymore!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Where they up again?
> 
> By next week you won't need lift service anymore!



I'm fat.  I will always need lift serviced.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Got ' em.  Thanks for the heads up Jeff.



Oh sure, when I posted about the same skins last week you didn't care... :roll:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/49196-new-gear-limited-budget-long-term-plans.html#post391330


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh sure, when I posted about the same skins last week you didn't care... :roll:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/49196-new-gear-limited-budget-long-term-plans.html#post391330



I wasn't in full on skin shopping mode until I pulled the trigger on skis and bindings.

I just reread Riv's comment.  Hopefully these things work out.  But for the price and the amount of time I will bet touring I should be fine....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I wasn't in full on skin shopping mode until I pulled the trigger on skis and bindings.
> 
> I just reread Riv's comment.  Hopefully these things work out.  But for the price and the amount of time I will bet touring I should be fine....



I was just busting your chops.

I'm sure they'll be fine, but then again I don't know anything about skins.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was just busting your chops.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be fine, but then again I don't know anything about skins.



You need to start gearing up.  What happened to Greylock?


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But no 130! (Wateas have a 133 shovel as well.)



If you get the 120 you are going to have enough carpet on the ground to get up anything.  My skins cover the entire ski and I am thinking about cutting them back to have some base showing.  Get a little more glide on the flats.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> If you get the 120 you are going to have enough carpet on the ground to get up anything. My skins cover the entire ski and I am thinking about cutting them back to have some base showing. Get a little more glide on the flats.


My bigger problem is ie6 and Flash 8 at work. Ordering on Tramdock with out of date software is a bit sketchy. I'll have to catch them when I'm at home.


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi: Skins, now, Tramdock.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Got ' em.  Thanks for the heads up Jeff.



Thanks for the heads up but I am set.  My wife would be very unhappy with you and Brian for encouraging me to spend money.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

:lol: Hey, if I'm not going to spend it, someone should! 

That's what I get for being away for a few hours and not keeping up with the thread. D'oh!


----------



## mondeo (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the heads up but I am set. My wife would be very unhappy with you and Brian for encouraging me to spend money. :lol:


Tramdock isn't spending money, it's _saving_ money!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Tramdock isn't spending money, it's _saving_ money!



Convince my wife that is the case and I will buy you a beer.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Convince my wife that is the case and I will buy you a beer.  :lol:


She doesn't think that way already? Are you sure she's a woman?


----------

